
Why You Should Wake Up at 5 A.M. Every Day - insulanian
http://www.inc.com/the-muse/why-should-wake-up-5-am-every-day.html
======
insulanian
I can only recommend this. I'm doing it since 2 years and it is the only real
"my time" I can get, being married with two kids.

From 5 to 7 AM I have 2 hours to read, learn, work on my personal projects, or
finish some family paperwork, which I cannot do in the evenings.

Also, I've noticed that, if I sleep from 11 PM to 5 AM, I feel better in the
morning than when I shift it for two hours (1 AM to 7 AM).

------
acrtsctr
yet another article of the form "Why you _should_ X" I can safely ignore

Do what's right for you FFS

~~~
theprotocol
Indeed. Circadian rhythms vary from person to person.

